# iTunes album sorting help!!!



## jimmyj

Alright, this has been a recurring problem for me since iTunes 8 comes out. I will add an album to my library, and when I click on the icon to bring up the song list, there will be (example) 8 songs listed on one album with the name, but the first track on the listing missing. That first track will be under it's own separate album by the same name as the others on the same page. If that doesn't make sense, here is a picture:










All the info and names of artists and albums are the same, but song 1 still shows up in it's own spot. 

Why is this, and how can I fix it?

Thanks!!


----------



## jimmyj

Bump! Anyone?


----------



## sinclair_tm

Well, maybe like me, no one else has seen it. Have you submited it to Apple? As far as I know mine may do it, but I'll never know because I don't use that view. I'd be looking at the info of the song to see if there is anything different at all. Check the sorting information. You could copy the name of the artist and album from one of the correct songs and paste them on the wayward song to see if it'll behave.


----------



## spike129

have you tried merging the two albums into one? (Just drag one into the other)


----------



## Spatcher

Try putting an album cover to all of them. I know I sometimes get this exact problem, but it's because for some strange reason I'll have different album covers for that one CD. 

What I mean is for example, track 1 will have a darker album cover than tracks 2-12, so it splits like you have here.


----------



## radarronan

I have also had this problem with some of my albums. So, if none of the above have helped, then I found that if you delete them from your iTunes library (but keep the files!) and then simply re-import the files, this sorts out the problem fairly quickly and easily.

Hope this helps! :smile:


----------



## SpinDoctor

Another thing to try is to select all of the tracks, do a Get Info, and in Options, indicate that the tracks are part of a compilation. Not guaranteed, but does the trick sometimes, especially when there are different Artists or Album Artists involved.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Please don't post in threads that are over 3 years old!


----------

